
ACLU Letter to the Senate Opposing Israel Anti-Boycott Act - JumpCrisscross
https://www.aclu.org/letter/aclu-letter-senate-opposing-israel-anti-boycott-act
======
savethefuture
Why is it being attached to an import/export and bank bill? How are those
related at all to an anti-boycott act?

